# Conceive plus..... One last go b4 ivf



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

So I'm due to start long p at the end ov October and am scared to death. My dp and I invensted in some conceive plus to have one last bash au natural. Please can someone give me some hope that it was not a waste of time. I would love to b one of those who got a bfp the mont b4 starting tx xxx


----------



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

A friend of mine who was diagnosed with unexplained infertility was due to start a cycle of IVF when she found out she was already pregnant, in the months leading up to IVF she had started using preseed (which is just like conceive plus) started taking supplements to prepare her body for IVF and changed her diet, she and her consultant were pretty adament it was those few things that helped her get the BFP x Good luck! x


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks mrs w  I hope that happens to me!!!


----------



## Wishingforbump (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok this is getting even more confusing. I am still getting +opks?!!!??


----------

